

Spy scandal to hurt Microsoft, Oracle, Cisco - kseven
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/tech-news/internet/Spy-scandal-to-hurt-Microsoft-Oracle-Cisco/articleshow/25871537.cms?utm_content=bufferb37ed&utm_source=buffer&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Buffer

======
tracker1
I think that this is more about China specifically growing its internal
development than it is a Snowden effect. Don't get me wrong, I'd be incredibly
uncomfortable hosting a non-US site reliant on hardware or software for
countries very complicit with the illegal data retention of the NSA for years
now.

I think that freedom and liberty are very important, and that our own
government has consistently compromised both for the benefit of a small few.

~~~
MichaelMoser123
I am not sure; Here they say that CISCO also down in Brasil, Mexico, India and
Russia

[http://www.testosteronepit.com/home/2013/11/14/nsa-spying-
cr...](http://www.testosteronepit.com/home/2013/11/14/nsa-spying-crushes-us-
tech-companies-in-emerging-markets-an.html)

I guess because of these sophisticated man in the middle attacks that the NSA
is doing lately; I guess one has to fiddle a lot with BGP routing tables for
these ...

What I don't understand is: why are Chinese routers supposed to be more
secure? absurd!

------
deckiedan
One of my managers asked me to look at Cisco 'Meraki' as a possible
provisioning system for our work Macs last week. Although it does look rather
nice, the interface certainly is user-friendly and fast, I'm extremely
uncomfortable handing root permissions for all of our macs to a US based
company (or any company, to be honest).

It really isn't long until being a USA based company is going to be a real
problem for anyone wanting to offer any kind of IT services outside of the
States.

